# Use remote to change volume of AVR but not control power of AVR and TV?



## FrankPC (Jan 12, 2022)

Is there a way to program the remote to change the volume of the AVR but not control the power of the AVR and TV?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Have you tried not pressing the power button?


----------



## FrankPC (Jan 12, 2022)

Probably a great idea! Does the power button control the power to the TiVo itself? I don't believe the TiVo has a pilot LED and it's hidden behind my AVR. So I'm never quite sure of its status.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

FrankPC said:


> Probably a great idea! Does the power button control the power to the TiVo itself?


No. Other buttons should also wake the Tivo.

I don't have a Tivo Stream 4k, but my other Andriod streamers allow programming the power button separately. So as an alternative to not pressing the button, just program it for a brand of device you DON'T have, and make sure you've disabled HDMI control if you don't want it to ever power on your other connected devices (TV, AVR, etc.).


----------



## FrankPC (Jan 12, 2022)

Great! I think the problem will be that while I can program the TV for a non-Sony brand, but the same technique won't work for the AVR... It seems in order to control the volume of my Denon, the power also is controlled. I don't believe the two can be separated but I'll make sure that is the case. But at least the TV power can be removed from the equation. I do have control via HDMI shut off.

But just avoiding the power button is OK. Glad to hear other buttons should wake the TiVo.

Thank you for your advice and time !


----------

